# Emmi´s rock the ring



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

Olli with his M5 and myself have been quite a few times in the Nürburgring Müllenbachschleife (Dunlop Corner, up to the Schumacher S and cross connection to the Ford Corner) however, it´s pure fun every time we are there.

http://www.vimeo.com/21713790

hope you have as much fun watching as we had drifting :thumbsup2:


----------



## white75li (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome video very fun to watch but I'm sure you had more fun making it.


----------



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

yes, it was a great sunday with lot of fun an a few damaged tires ;-)
two pics from that weekend:









By markusm3 at 2011-04-02









By markusm3 at 2011-04-02


----------



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

from behind ;-)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HutchMHK (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome car control guys, very impressive. Not sure I could commit to entering the cross connector like that


----------



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

The cross connection is not that difficult. The Schumacher S you enter and start the drift at about 140kmh, here you need to be careful. I saw a lot of cars in gravel 

Anyway, Olli and myself have been quite a few times on that track. But it is never boring and always great fun to drift there


----------



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

Save the date for the 1. Pro Run and 2. Street Run on 14/15 May in the padock area Hockenheimring on this track
http://www.vimeo.com/15573719 
More infos under www.driftsports.de
__________________


----------

